# Taugt mein PC noch für WoW?



## Gamestar2006 (1. Oktober 2008)

Nabend,
ich habe zurzeit ein paar Probleme mit der Leistung meines PC´s bei WoW, denn ich habe meistens in Raids 15 bis 20 Fps. Das war vor BC eigentlich nicht der Fall naja, weil so schlecht ist mein PC eigentlich nicht. Deshalb die Frage: Ist mein PC noch in Ordnung für WoW?

Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz
2gb Ram
Radeon X1800XT 512MB

spiele WoW in der Auflösung 1280x1024

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Shurycain (1. Oktober 2008)

ja


----------



## Wagga (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte einen ähnlichen PC und auch im BG nur 20-30 FPS Durschnitt: 18 FPS

In Shattrath : 1-2 FPS
In IF: 9-15 FPS
Scherbenwelt: 9-20 FPS

Mit dem neuen PC siehe Sig:
IF: 80-100 FPS
Alteractal: 70-110 FPS
Silithus: 220-330 FPS


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Mit welchen Details spielst du???
Wirst sicher Abstriche für WotLK machen müssen bei den Details, weil neue Sachen wie dynamische Charakter- und Objektschatten kommen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Oktober 2008)

Reicht locker: 

Ich spiele mit: 

Pentium 4; 3  GHZ (Prescott)
2 GIG Ram (Dualcannel)
Geforce 7600GT

Im Schnitt zwischen 25- 40 FPS, alles auf Maximum unter 1280*1024

@ Wagga: In Shattrat 1- 2 FPS ? Dann stimmte aber irgendetwas mit dem Rechner nicht ... ich habe in Shattrat meistens knapp 30 FPS ...


----------



## k4k4shi (1. Oktober 2008)

Achja hast neusten Treiber drauf???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (1. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Reicht locker:
> 
> Ich spiele mit:
> 
> ...


glaub ich dir irgendwie nicht das du mit allem auf maximum in shattrath 30 FPS hast >.>


----------



## Wagga (1. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Reicht locker:
> 
> Ich spiele mit:
> 
> ...


Das war beim alten PC, habe jetzt einen neuen da habe ich mind. 80 in Shatt.


----------



## poTTo (2. Oktober 2008)

is ja auch latte wieviel frames ihr jetzt in Shatt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *penismeter*

Aber der Rechner vom TE reicht noch locker für WoW Aus, vor allem die x1800 und dann die 1280*1024 Ausflösung. Sollte der TE mal auf 22" wechseln mit 1680*1050er Auflösung kanns schon einwenig ruckeliger werden.

btw: Weitsich runter stellen und dann passt das schon


----------



## Werlord (2. Oktober 2008)

mit dem Pc wirst du nichtmal Wotlk starten können  vieleicht kannst dann auf 800x600 spielen und auf min details sonst nicht würd dir empfehlen einen neuen Pc zu kaufen  bekommst für 300 Euro schon einen mit dem du WoW flüssig spielen kannst .


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hatten bei meinem alten Rechner (AMD Sempron 2600+, 1 gig Ram, 128 Mb ATI-Graka) nur im extremfall 5 fps (bei Vashj zb^^), aber z.B das Todesritterstartgebiet ging mit 15-20 fps sogar noch aufm Betaserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Vorposter: Klar geht das, ich hatte es damals auf 1024x768
Und zur Not, Vollbildmodus gibt oft noch einziges an Fps her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (2. Oktober 2008)

So, das ist meiner:

AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (2,1 Ghz)
1536 MB RAM
X1600pro 512 MB RAM 
spiele auf 1280x1024

das dürfte auch noch reichen, oder?


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja, mit Low-FPS.


----------



## poTTo (2. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> mit dem Pc wirst du nichtmal Wotlk starten können  vieleicht kannst dann auf 800x600 spielen und auf min details sonst nicht würd dir empfehlen einen neuen Pc zu kaufen  bekommst für 300 Euro schon einen mit dem du WoW flüssig spielen kannst .



frag mich mal woher du diese Infos hast ? Natürlich wird Wotlk bei nem P4 3Ghz und einer 1800XT starten, ich würd mal sagen du hast keinerlei Ahnung junge !

btw: Meine Freundin hat ihrer Magierin bis 60 auf Ihrem Lappi gezockt (Turion 3000 mit 1GB RAM und ATI Xpress 200) und das bei max 15-25fps.


----------



## Gamestar2006 (2. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Ich werde wohl pro Monat 20 € oder so sparen bis ich das Geld dazu hab. Bis dahin sollte der schon reichen. Ich meine CSS läuft mit 80fps auf max und DMC4 auf max mit ca 35 also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (2. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ja, mit Low-FPS.



Und ich dachte, die Systemanforderungen von WotlK wurden nicht so drastisch erhöht!?


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2008)

> Und ich dachte, die Systemanforderungen von WotlK wurden nicht so drastisch erhöht!?


Angeblich ja doch ziemlich, ich spüre davon nicht viel aufm Betaserver... (Esseiden man macht Schattenqualität 6 an, von 150 Fps auf 9 ... noch nicht ganz ausgereift wohl^^)


----------



## Hühnersuppe (2. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das wenn Blizzard sagt, sie wollen sicherstellen, das es in Zukunft auch auf einer Vielzahl von System läuft, sie die Systemanforderungen auf nen 2Ghz-PC hochschrauben...denn viele Kunden viel Geld.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2008)

Hühnersuppe schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, die Systemanforderungen von WotlK wurden nicht so drastisch erhöht!?


Eigentlich sind sie das auch nicht, es sei denn man will alles mit vollen Details spielen. Immerhin kommen ja Echtzeitschatten dazu, die eine Menge Leistung fressen.


Hühnersuppe schrieb:


> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das wenn Blizzard sagt, sie wollen sicherstellen, das es in Zukunft auch auf einer Vielzahl von System läuft, sie die Systemanforderungen auf nen 2Ghz-PC hochschrauben...denn viele Kunden viel Geld.


Nicht unbedingt. In den fast vier Jahren hat sich doch einiges getan. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das heute noch einer mit den damaligen Mindestanforderungen von 800Mhz für die CPU und einer 9200ATI Grafikkarte spielt. 
Wer es doch tut muss schon ein bisschen SadoMaso veranlagt sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Oktober 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> glaub ich dir irgendwie nicht das du mit allem auf maximum in shattrath 30 FPS hast >.>




Wenn ich direkt aus grösser Höhe auf dem FM sitzend, über der Stadt schwebe, habe ich nur 20 --- aber sobald ich abmounte und herumlaufe gute 30 FPS ... glaubs oder nicht...

Im übrigen stelle ich fest,  dass immer mehr solcher "Ich- habe- einen- dicken- Rechner- reicht der- für- WoW- War ect. " Threads aus dem Boden spriessen .. Ok, der Thread in diesem Fall ist nachvollziehbar, ist ja auch eine betagte Maschine -ebenso wie meine- in dem Fall sind solche Fragestellungen auch sinnvoll .. aber wenn ich dann manch andere lese: Hey, ich habe eine Intel Quad sowieso CPU, 4 GIG Ram und  2  Radeon 4xxxx oder Geforce 8xxxx oder höher .. kann ich damit WoW spielen? ... mal ernsthaft: Was soll so ein Scheiss ?? Es steht doch wohl ausser Frage, dass auf solchen Systemen alles wie geschmiert läuft ... und nein, man merkt keinen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 100 FPS ! 

Aber zurück zum Thema: *Räusper* .. Ich habe vor, mir einen NASA Prototypen zusammenzubauen ... schneller als alles bisher an Hardware existierende .. kann ich damit Tetris und Browsergames spielen ... ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja das ganze hat nix mit Sadomaso zu tun. Es ist halt nur schade, das man bisher noch nirgendwo lesen konnte, was Blizzard nun an Power unterm Gehäuse verlangt. Denn mehr als 2 Hamster im Laufrad haben bei mir nicht Platz.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Anforderungen werden nahezu identisch mit BC sein - da gleiche Engine verwendet wird !


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2008)

_ Klick mich! 

Wer weiss ob sie stimmen , aber denke sowas in der Art soll´s werden._


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Die Anforderungen werden nahezu identisch mit BC sein - da gleiche Engine verwendet wird !


Richtig, sie steigen eigentlich nur minimal, was aber voraus setzt, dass man auch nur mit minimalen Einstellungen spielt. Aber wer macht das schon? Alles auf Low stellen und die Sichtweite ganz nach unten bringt einem nicht gerade mehr Freude beim spielen.
Aber auch die von Blizzard empfohlende Hardware ändert daran nicht viel. Das waren bei BC 1,5Ghz und eine GeForce 5700. Und mein erster Rechner, mit dem ich damals am Anfang WoW spielte, hatte immerhin schon 2,2Ghz (P4) und eine GF5900 Ultra, 1GB RAM. Selbst damit lief es nicht optimal in den höchsten Einstellungen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Richtig, sie steigen eigentlich nur minimal, was aber voraus setzt, dass man auch nur mit minimalen Einstellungen spielt. Aber wer macht das schon? Alles auf Low stellen und die Sichtweite ganz nach unten bringt einem nicht gerade mehr Freude beim spielen.
> Aber auch die von Blizzard empfohlende Hardware ändert daran nicht viel. Das waren bei BC 1,5Ghz und eine GeForce 5700. Und mein erster Rechner, mit dem ich damals am Anfang WoW spielte, hatte immerhin schon 2,2Ghz (P4) und eine GF5900 Ultra, 1GB RAM. Selbst damit lief es nicht optimal in den höchsten Einstellungen.



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Rettung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (3. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Reicht locker:
> 
> Ich spiele mit:
> 
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen , hatte mit einem ähnlichen PC aber nur 1GB Ram in Shat 20 FpS. Hätte ich 2 gehabt , wären 30 auch dringewesen. 


Mit meinem neuen hab ich immer so 35 - 75. Ich schätze mal bis 75 ist limitiert. Hab einen A64 6000+ , HD4850 und 2GB Ram. Waggas Werte sind leicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (3. Oktober 2008)

Es ist doch aber immer wieder interessant zu lesen, was leute hier für PC`s haben und sich dennenoch Sorgen um ihre Lauffähigkeit mit WoW machen..

Meiner ist 3,5 Jahre alt und ich steh dazu.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Waggas Werte sind leicht unrealistisch.



Nein sind sie nicht, wiel meine ähnlich hoch sind. Du müsstest nur mal bei den Grafikeinstellungen Vertikale Synchronisation ausschalten, sonst hast nämlich nur so viele FPS wie dein Monitor kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



75Hz = 75 Bilder in der Sek. Mehr gibts dann halt nicht wenn VSync aktiviert ist.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. Oktober 2008)

Gamestar2006 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe zurzeit ein paar Probleme mit der Leistung meines PC´s bei WoW, denn ich habe meistens in Raids 15 bis 20 Fps. Das war vor BC eigentlich nicht der Fall naja, weil so schlecht ist mein PC eigentlich nicht. Deshalb die Frage: Ist mein PC noch in Ordnung für WoW?
> 
> Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz
> ...



locker oO

mein pc: 

2200 mhz
1024 gb ram (DDR1)

nvidea geforce 6600


----------



## Raminator (4. Oktober 2008)

Gamestar2006 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe zurzeit ein paar Probleme mit der Leistung meines PC´s bei WoW, denn ich habe meistens in Raids 15 bis 20 Fps. Das war vor BC eigentlich nicht der Fall naja, weil so schlecht ist mein PC eigentlich nicht. Deshalb die Frage: Ist mein PC noch in Ordnung für WoW?
> 
> Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz
> ...


guter witz....


----------



## Hühnersuppe (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, das WotlK die gleichen Vorraussetzungen hat, wie auf idealo.de beschrieben. Also sind auch die älteren PC`s noch gut tauglich für viele schöne Stunden am nordlichen Ende. Denn wenn sich etwas gravierend geändert haben sollte, hätte Blizzard dies wohl groß angekündigt.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Oktober 2008)

Hühnersuppe schrieb:


> Denn wenn sich etwas gravierend geändert haben sollte, hätte Blizzard dies wohl groß angekündigt.


Die Echtzeitschatten sind es die spürbar mehr Rechenleistung kosten werden. Wurde auch angekündigt und ist auf vielen Webseiten nachzulesen. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, steigen die Mindestanforderungen kaum, aber eben nur wenn man auch mit minimalen Details spielt. Wenn alle Einstellungen auf hoch sind + Echtzeitschatten dann wird es bei einigen Rechner ruckeln, wo es vorher noch flüssig lief.


----------



## Kloppmet (4. Oktober 2008)

Bei solch betagten Rechnern kommt es meist auf die Systempflege an! Leere den Autostart (Start>Ausführen>msconfig), deinstalliere Programme die im Hintergrund laufen und halte den Rechner Viren und Spyware frei. Das sollte bei solchen Systemen schon 10-15% mehr Leistung bringen.
Wenn man sich ein wenig mehr Arbeit machen möchte, installiert man einfach Windows neu (schätze mal das es sich um XP handelt) und haut die aktuellesten Treiber drauf + AntiVir. Dann hat man ein ein quasi "cleanes" System und das entlastet CPU und RAM ungemein!
Wenn du diese Ratschläge beherzigst und die Details im Spiel ein wenig runter schraubst, wirst du auch noch mit WotLK viel Spaß haben!

MFG Kloppmet


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein sind sie nicht, wiel meine ähnlich hoch sind. Du müsstest nur mal bei den Grafikeinstellungen Vertikale Synchronisation ausschalten, sonst hast nämlich nur so viele FPS wie dein Monitor kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er meint die 1- 2 FPS in Shattrat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein sind sie nicht, wiel meine ähnlich hoch sind. Du müsstest nur mal bei den Grafikeinstellungen Vertikale Synchronisation ausschalten, sonst hast nämlich nur so viele FPS wie dein Monitor kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich krieg in Winterspring trotzdem nur 40 FpS ;>


----------



## Ulterior (4. Oktober 2008)

So das ist meiner:

Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
1024 Mb Ram
Nvidia Quadro Nvs 280 SD

Das dürfte wohl nicht mehr reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes, unterstützt WoW eigentlich mit Wotlk Quadcore?^^


----------



## Hühnersuppe (4. Oktober 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> So das ist meiner:
> 
> Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz
> 1024 Mb Ram
> ...



Also so wie ich das bisher hier alles so verstanden habe, dürfte dein PC reichen^^ Aber nix genaus weiß ich nicht und hülle mich daher in Vermutungen und Halbwahrheiten.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Er meint die 1- 2 FPS in Shattrat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein meint er nicht.


xTaR schrieb:


> Ich krieg in Winterspring trotzdem nur 40 FpS ;>


Dann hast den falschen Rechner, oder besser gesagt einen der einfach nicht mehr bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

> Dann hast den falschen Rechner, oder besser gesagt einen der einfach nicht mehr bringt



1. Rechner :

E8400
Zotac 9800GTX+ AMP! 
4GB DDR2-1066 Kingston HyperX
Asus P5Q Pro

2. Rechner :

A64 6000+ EE
HD4850
2GB DDR2-800 Kingston HyperX
ECS 780GM-A


Auf keinem mehr als 40 Frames.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Auf keinem mehr als 40 Frames.


Hier ein kleiner Screenshot gerade mal aktuell gemacht:

[attachment=5167:WoWScrnS...8_172851.jpg]

FPS stehen oben links. Und das ist noch lange nicht der höchste Wert. Wäre auch echt ein Unding wenn das anders wäre. Irgendwas scheint dann mit deinem Rechner halt nicht zu stimmen.
Erst kürzlich habe ich WoW mal kurz auf einen Asus-Laptop gespielt. Der hat zwar nur 1440x900er Auflösung aber auch nur eine 9650M GT Grafikkarte. Selbst der läuft da noch mit über 150FPS.


----------



## Kloppmet (4. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> 1. Rechner :
> 
> E8400
> Zotac 9800GTX+ AMP!
> ...



Omg....wie übelst hast du deine Rechner zugemüllt?? Habe einen E6850, eine 8800GT, 2GB DDR2 und habe selten unter 100fps (1280x1024, volle Details + 2xAA), außer in großen Raids...!
Will niemanden angreifen, aber scheinbar haben ein paar Leute keine Ahnung wie man vernünftig mit einem Rechner umgeht. Behandelt euer Windows gut, dann ist es auch gut zu euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

Kloppmet schrieb:


> Omg....wie übelst hast du deine Rechner zugemüllt?? Habe einen E6850, eine 8800GT, 2GB DDR2 und habe selten unter 100fps (1280x1024, volle Details + 2xAA), außer in großen Raids...!
> Will niemanden angreifen, aber scheinbar haben ein paar Leute keine Ahnung wie man vernünftig mit einem Rechner umgeht. Behandelt euer Windows gut, dann ist es auch gut zu euch
> 
> 
> ...



Der 2. Rechner ist 3 Wochen alt und dort ist nix drauf.. Hab wie immer alles in 2 Partitionen unterteilt. Die Spiele liegen dabei auf einer 150GB Raptor Platte. Daran kanns gar nicht liegen :/


----------

